# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Vai kāds ir darbojies VNC1L?

## Lemings

Kāds ir darbojies ar subjektā minēto mikroshēmu. 
Internetā vispār ir ļoti maz informācijas, varbūt kāds kaut ko var pakomentēt.
Tā arī nesaprotu, kā sūtīt komandas.

----------


## karloslv

Vai šeit tiešām būtu maz informācijas: http://www.vinculum.com/documents.html ???

----------


## Lemings

Tu pats mēģinājis esi?  Informācijas tur it kā ir daudz tikai tāda konkrēta sakara nav.Sūtu es viņam tās komandas, bet reakcijas nekādas, izrauj flash disku ārā reakcijas nekādas, iespraud bez pārstartēšanas arī tā pat. 
Programmatūras atjaunošana strādā, bet ...

----------


## abergs

Šovakar izdevās iekustināt VDIP-1 moduli caur SAMSUNG mob.tel. datu kabeli - laptopam nav COM porta. 
Datu kabelis ar OTI6858 mikreni.VINCULUMam vajag TxD,RxD un RTS signālus 3,3 V.Datu apmaiņu skatos ar
http://www.compt.ru/serial-port-monitor/en/download.php
Firmware arī iekrāmēju caur COM.
Tā kā pagaidām arī esmu "zaļš" ar VNC1L,tad vairāk līdzēt nevaru.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Paga Abergs! Iejaukšos ne pa tēmu. Tātad Tu COM portu izveidoji ar mobiļņika datu kabeli? Sanāk virtuālais COM ports? Man apmēram līdzīga problēma jārisina-vajag COMu, a ir tikai USB (tas uz laptopa).

----------


## abergs

> Paga Abergs! Iejaukšos ne pa tēmu. Tātad Tu COM portu izveidoji ar mobiļņika datu kabeli? Sanāk virtuālais COM ports? Man apmēram līdzīga problēma jārisina-vajag COMu, a ir tikai USB (tas uz laptopa).


 Jā,Gunti,tā sanāk.
Tikai ja pirksi neiesaku uz OTI6858 - visa Krievija "matom kroet" šo mikreni. Manējai izrādijās sūdīgs kvarcs 12 MHz.
Labāk uz citiām, piemēram PL2303 ,FT232 vai gatavu Argusa UM232R moduli.

----------


## marizo

Tādiem mērķiem ir nopērkami USB->COM pārveidotāji. Maksā gan bargu naudu (15...20Ls - ja kāds zin, kur lētāk, pasakat!).. Pats kko tādu domāju iepirkt..Esmu tādu lietojis, darbojas ar kkādām DOSiskajām programmām datu pārraidei pa COM uz iekārtu ar MAX232 ieejā normāli.
Arī tie FIFO arī ir kā virtuālie COM porti.

----------


## GuntisK

Bet piem. FT232 jau nedodpilno COM? Labojiet ja ne tā.

----------


## Vikings

> FT232 vai gatavu Argusa UM232R moduli.


 Man pašam UM232R ir. Iesaku. Vienkāršs kā zābaks un iet uz urrā + vēl viegli integrējams savā ierīcē un labs lai pētītu FT232 mikreni.

----------


## marizo

Sanāk tā - USB->COM parveidotajs ar FT232

----------


## GuntisK

Par to linku paldies.  ::

----------


## abergs

> et piem. FT232 jau nedodpilno COM?


 Daudz neesmu ņēmies ar COM, bet cik sanācis no COM porta vairāk kā TxD,RxD,RTS un CTS 
signālus nav vajadzīgs un FT232 tos dod.

----------


## a_masiks

FT2332 dod pilno com portu. 
Datašīti mājas lapā -http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/DataSheets.htm

----------


## Lemings

Vispār man izdevās  VNC1L pieslēgt datora com portam, bet kaut kas man nepatika, vienu vakaru strādāja otru nē, beigās man sāka likties, ka maniem mērķiem tā lieta nederēs un es citu variantu izvēlējos. 
Tā cik sapratu vienkāršam datu glabātājam uz flasha der ļoti labi.

Firmwari var vienkārši ierakstīt flashā iebāzt portā un notiek automātiska atjaunošana. 
Es izmantoju max23,  VDIP modulis atļjau 5 V signālus.

----------

